# What type of rhom is this?



## afcno9 (Dec 27, 2003)

This pic was used in an earlier thread and i am buying him on sunday! Is that ammonia burns on the fins? If so, will it ever grow back to being perfect?
Does anyone have any idea as to what type (where it might be from?)
Many Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

What pic?


----------



## afcno9 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks like a Altuvi..


----------



## afcno9 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ive not heard of an altuvi before, is that a type of rhom??? any info.
Thanks rhomzilla.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

whatever species of rhom it is,looks like its a real monster..lol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

afcno9 said:


> Ive not heard of an altuvi before, is that a type of rhom??? any info.
> Thanks rhomzilla.


Im sorry, its not an Altuvi, but more of a Compressus or a Eigenanni. (sometimes I type faster than what my brain processes). Check out this link to compare.. http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...t=509&password=

But even though it may not have the common features of a Rhom, Rhoms come in many different variations due to locality and rivers merged in the Amazon.

But to get a better insite... lets have Frank deal with this


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I don't think its a Compressus or Eigenanni.

It looks like a Manny??

Frank Help!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

it looks like a fish to me...









Nice looking guy, what ever he is...

He dont look like my rhom tho


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Somebody else already posted that picture I saw it on here before.

that fish is most definitely a rhom.:nod:









locality and type would only be a guess.

those fins should be fine, add some salt to his tank, and they should heal up in a day or so









nice looking fish, enjoy him


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red eye = S. rhombeus. Locality anybodies guess, probably Xingu.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Red eye = S. rhombeus. Locality anybodies guess, probably Xingu.


 The humeral spot threw me off guard, but the red eyes and gold on the lower belly should've been a huge hint.







I still need to do my homework


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

lemme get this straight... ONLY rhoms have red eyes???


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Where did you get it from and if you don't mind me saying how much?

Thanks

EddC


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom Posted on May 29 2004, 04:55 AM
> lemme get this straight... ONLY rhoms have red eyes???


No, many fishes have red eyes......but in this particular case, the rhomboid shape and the distinctive "rich lake" or dark red is characteristic of S. rhombeus. Few fishes display this deep red coloration. Most of your Serrasalmus sp. are either lt. red, orange, yellowish-orange, silver or black eyes (= the orbital area or disc that surrounds the iris).


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

One of my compressus has the red orbit,one has a silver yellow orbit, pretty neat.The terminal band is somewhat different on them as well


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

hey frank, you mentioned that many fish have red eyes. can gold spilos have red eyes. i traded some little reds for a 5" "gold piranha" but when i got him home i could see he had red eyes and his belly wasnt as round as my other golds, so i thought he could mabee be some sort of a yellow rhom.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Those eyes can be red-reddish-orange. Its a fairly common color.


----------

